# ترتيب الملوك والانبياء فى العهد القديم وبالتاريخ



## ponponayah (28 يونيو 2009)

*السلسلة الزمانية للعهد القديم ق.م

*** بداية الخليقة ***
ادم وحواء لايوجد تاريخ مزكور عنهم 
قائين هابيل شيس لايوجد تاريخ مزكور عنهم 
نوح لايوجد تاريخ مزكور عنهم
ايوب لايوجد تاريخ مزكور له ويعتقد انة كان فى ايام الاباء الاولين 
حام سام يافث لايوجد تاريخ مزكور عنهم
ابراهيم ولد سنة 2166 ق.م دخل كنعان سنة 2091 ق.م
اسحاق ولد سنة 2066 ق.م 
عيسو ولد سنة 2006 ق.م 
يعقوب ولد سنة 2006 ق.م هرب الى حاران سنة 1929 ق.م
اولاد يعقوب لايوجد تاريخ مزكور عنهم 
يوسف ولد سنة 1915 ق.م بيع يوسف عبدآ 1898 ق.م يحكم مصر 1885 ق.م 
موته 1805 ق.م 
موسى ولد سنة 1526 ق.م الخروج من مصر 1446 ق.م بنى اسرائيل عند جبل سيناء 1444 
ق.م إعطاء الوصايا العشر 1445 ق.م موت موسى 1406 ق.م 
نبؤة بلعام 1407 ق.م
دخول كنعان بنو إسرائيل يدخلون كنعان 1406 ق.م اثناء حكم يشوع 
حكم القضاة بدء حكم القضاة 1375 ق.م 
عثنيئيل حكم من سنة 1367 الى 1327 ق.م
أهود حكم من سنة 1309 الى 1229 ق.م
دبورة حكمت من سنة 1209 الى 1169 ق.م 
جدعون حكم من سنة 1162 الى 1122 ق.م
شمشون حكم من سنة 1075 الى 1055 ق.م
صموئيل النبى ولد سنة 1105 ق.م مسح شاول ملك سنة 1050 ق.م مسح داود ملك سنة1025 ق.م
ملك شاول * ولد شاول سنة 1080 ق.م قيام المملكة المتحدة تحت حكم شاول 1050 ق.م
داود الملك * ولد داود 1040 ق.م مسح داود 1025 ق.م داود يصبح ملك على يهوذا سنة 1010 ق.م
ويملك على كل اسرائيل 1003 ق.م استيلاء داود على أورشليم 1000 ق.م.
احصاءداود للشعب 980 ق.م داود يخطيء مع بثشبع 997 ق.م 
موت داود الملك 970 ق.م 
سليمان * مولد سليمان 991 ق.م. يصبح ملكاً 970 ق.م بداية بناء الهيكل سنة 966 ق.م 
اتمام بناء الهيكل سنة 959 ق.م
رحبعام * انقسام مملكة اسرائيل فى عهد رحبعام سنة 930 ق.م شيشق ملك مصر يغزو اورشليم
وياخذ خزائن بيت الرب سنة 925 ق.م 
يربعام ابن نباط هو من قام بانقسام المملكة واخذ عشرة اسباط سنة 930 ق.م
آسا * يصبح ملك على يهوذا سنة 910 ق.م
إيليا إيليا يبدأ خدمته 875 ق.م صعود ايليا سنة 848 ق.م
أخآب * أخآب يصبح ملكاً على إسرائيل 874 ق.م بنهدد يهاجم السامرة 857 ق.م 
أخآب يموت في الحرب 853 ق.م.
يهوشافاط * يهوشافاط يصبح ملكاً على يهوذا 872 ق.م
أليشع انتقال الخدمة من ايليا الى اليشع 848 ق.م نهاية خدمة أليشع 797 ق.م
ياهو * ياهو يصبح ملكاً على إسرائيل 841 ق.م
عثليا بنت عمرى * عثليا تستولي على العرش فى يهوذا 841 ق.م.
يوئيل يوئيل يصبح نبيآ 835 ق.م نهاية إرسالية يوئيل 796 ق.م.
يوآش * يوآش يصبح ملكاً ليهوذا 835 ق.م
يهوآحاز * يوآش يصبح ملكاً على إسرائيل 798 ق.م.
يونان يونان يصير نبياً 793 ق.م نهاية إرسالية يونان 753 ق.م
عزيا * عزيا ملكاً على يهوذا 792 ق.م.
يربعام الثاني * يربعام الثاني يملك على إسرائيل 793 ق.م.
عاموس بداية خدمة عاموس 760 ق.م(كان فى السبى الاول ليهوذا) نهاية إرسالية
عاموس 750 ق.م 
زكريا * مقتل زكريا ملك اسرائيل 753 ق.م
هوشع بداية خدمة هوشع النبي 753 ق.م نهاية إرسالية هوشع 715 ق. 
شلوم * مقتل شلوم ملك إسرائيل 752 ق مقتل شلوم ملك إسرائيل 752 ق.م.
يوثام * يوثام يملك على يهوذا 750 ق.م.
&&&& تغلث فلاسر الثالث يغزو إسرائيل 743 ق.م.
فقحيا * فقحيا ملكاً على اسرائيل 742 ق.
ميخا بداية خدمة ميخا 742 ق.م نهاية خدمة ميخا 687 ق.م
إشعياء بداية خدمة إشعياء 740 ق.م انتهاء خدمة إشعياء 681 ق.م.
آحاز * آحاز يصبح ملكاً على يهوذا 735 ق.م
هوشع * هوشع يملك على إسرائيل 732 ق.م 
&&&& استيلاء أشور على إسرائيل 722 ق. 
حزقيا * حزقيا يصبح ملكاً على يهوذا 715 ق.م سنحاريب يسخر من حزقيا 701 ق.م.
منسى * منسى يصبح ملكاً على يهوذا 697 ق.م
ناحوم ناحوم نبيآ 663 ق.م
صفنيا صفنيا يصبح نبياً 640 ق.م انتهاء خدمة صفنيا 621 ق.م
يوشيا * يوشيا يصبح ملكاً على يهوذا 640 ق.م مقتل الملك يوشيا في معركة 609 ق.
إرميا بداية خدمة إرميا 627 ق.م. نهاية خدمة إرميا 586 ق.م 
&&&& العثور على سفر الشريعة 622 ق.م.
حبقوق حبقوق يصبح نبيا 612 ق.م نهاية خدمة حبقوق 589 ق.م.
السبى الاول أوائل المسبيين الذين أخذوا إلى بابل 605 ق.م
دانيال دانيال يؤخذ إلى السبي 605 ق.م الرؤيا الأولى لدانيال 553 ق.م 
إلقاء دانيال للأسود 539 ق.م نهاية إرسالية دانيال 536 ق.م
&&&& الهجوم الثاني لبابل على يهوذا 597 ق.م 
حزقيال حزقيال يؤخذ إلى السبي 597 ق.م حزقيال يبدأ التنبؤ في بابل 593 ق.م
نهاية إرسالية حزقيال 571 ق.م
صدقيا * صدقيا ملك على يهوذا 597 ق.م
السبى الى بابل تدمير أورشليم والسبي الثانى إلى بابل 586 ق.م سقوط بابل في يد كورش 539 ق.م
مرسوم كورش بالعودة 538 ق.م عودة المسبيين إلى أورشليم 537 ق.م 
داريوس يصبح ملكاً على فارس 522 ق.م أحشويرش يصبح ملكاً على فارس 486 ق.م
الهيكل الثانى بدء بناء الهيكل 536 ق.م توقف البناء في الهيكل 530 ق.م استئناف العمل في بناء 
الهيكل 520 ق.م إكمال الهيكل 516 ق.
استير أستير تصبح ملكة 479 ق.م مرسوم هامان لقتل اليهود 474 ق.م أول عيد للفوريم
473 ق.م 
عزرا مجيء عزرا إلى أورشليم 458 ق.م
نحميا مجيء نحميا إلى أورشليم 445 ق.م عودة نحميا إلى بابل 433 ق.م 
عودة نحميا إلى أورشليم 432 ق.م
ملاخى ملاخي يبدأ خدمته 430 ق.م
( السبي الأول ليهوذا وفيه دانيال 605 ق.م.)
( السبي الثاني ليهوذا وفيه حزقيال 597 ق.م.)
(نهاية مملكة يهوذا 586 ق.م )​*

*منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2009)

رااااااااااااائع يا بونبونايه 

ميررررررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ponponayah (28 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااااائع يا بونبونايه
> 
> ميررررررسى ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​





*ميرسى جداااااااا يا كوكو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا بونبوناية

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (28 يونيو 2009)




----------



## ponponayah (28 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا بونبوناية
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك





*ميرسى جداااا يا كليمو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (28 يونيو 2009)

just member قال:


>




*ميرسى جداااا يا جوجو  على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## grges monir (28 يونيو 2009)

معلومات جميلةبصورة مبسطة
ميرسى بنبوناية


----------



## ponponayah (28 يونيو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> معلومات جميلةبصورة مبسطة
> ميرسى بنبوناية





*ميرسى جداااا يا جرجس على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (29 يونيو 2009)




----------



## ponponayah (29 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>




*ميرسى يا هابى على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (30 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسي حبيبتي علي التوضيح الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ponponayah (1 يوليو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي حبيبتي علي التوضيح الجميل *
> *ربنا يباركك*​




*ميرسى جداااا يا ميرو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------

